# TED - 13.2 Exmoor x, Gelding, South West



## pony_nuts (9 July 2018)

Trying to help trace my friends old gelding.
Ted (possibly passported teddy macdonald)
Bay exmoor x gelding 13.2
Mealy muzzle and toad eye. No markings.
Nice 2nd pony but could be a little nappy alone and hated tractors!
Sold poss. 2004/5 to from Gloucester to Bridgewater, Somerset (was given a contact no. but never worked)
He would be mid-late 20's by now, any news appreciated. Good or bad.
Thanks


----------



## Lizjwearne (26 August 2018)

Hi, was he definitely 13.2hh? Just I have a 14.2hh that's exactly the same x


----------

